# New opportunity



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have an old friend here in town who owns a photography studio among other things and he and I are going to make a portfolio of my work. A brochure so to speak of "my line" of things. Of course I make one of a kind stuff, so "my line" is a loose interpretation. When you work with slabs, you just can't make anything the same.

Anyway, I got a message on my FB the other day from a really nice art gallery in a district known for some 50 art galleries. His is one of the best down there, so I paid him a visit the other day and he want about 6 pieces of furniture for his center showroom display. Some metal sculpture is there now, but he guy has it way overpriced and it didn't sell.

I have two pieces right now, one is a chest, the other is the walnut and pecan table I posted the other day.

I got to rooting around in the garage the other day and found 5 2" walnut slabs about 15" wide. And one sycamore slab with some serious spalting that I got earlier this year from my south mill.










Been working on this slab all day. Got the maple skirt made and three legs before I pooped out. Hard maple is not easy to work, I should have gotten some soft maple and I just might.

Anyway this could be a huge opportunity for me provided I can price this furniture right.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats - hopefully everything sells! The walnut / pecan table is sharp.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

That's great news! Hope you sell everything!


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations.

That sounds like a great opportunity.

See if you can leave your own guest book on your displays. It's an understatement, of course - BUT - a certain percentage of the people who view your output might not buy it for any number of reasons. But if you take the opportunity to develop a relationship with them AND stay in touch, you'll be top of mind when the time is right for them to look at buying something.

People buy from people they know like and trust. Who else would they start with when it comes to cool one-of-a-kind things.

Howard


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Good luck! Check on product liability- this was discussed about cutting boards on another thread.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Best of lick Russel!


----------

